# The Official Today I Converted ......... Thread



## Stroodlepuff (16/2/14)

Saw something similar on a UK forum and thought we should do an official Ecigs Sa Family conversion thread

So here goes - who have you converted since you started vaping - lets keep this post going and see how many people have been converted by the members on this forum - keep on adding as you convert more.

Non-Customers we (@Gizmo and I )have converted ( I don't think using customers should count, plus that would take really long to do lol)


Gizmo's Uncle - Smoking 60+ cigarettes a day now using a ego Twist with Iclear 16's and down to 1 box of stinkies per 2/3 weeks (Note he is well into his 60's and has been smoking this amount for a very long time so quitting completely has been hard for him but he is trying)


Friends Luke and Brit - not on the forum but they finally made the conversion 8 months after we gave them thier first kit - at first they did not like it and were not interested but they have suddenly made a change and an awesome one - they in turn have converted her parents as well as another friends parents


My brother in law - I convinced my sister to get him a kit for Christmas which she did and he has not had a single stinky since


My Step Father - Well sort of, he uses it when I'm around at their house but I know he still smokes the rest of the time, wish I could get him to switch though he has to be on an oxygen machine every night but he just wont listen...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (16/2/14)

5. 3 of my cousins who were avid smokers atleast 1-2 packs a week.

6. My uncle who smoked a pack a day. He loves the new lifestyle and smell of this healthier lifestyle.

So far so good many more seem interested but dont trust the vaping scene 100% 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (17/2/14)

our Neighbour, her mom, and her aunt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (17/2/14)

just one colleague, and he still smokes stinkies too. most people say something like "too complicated" or "ist a mission with keeping it charged". i am not preaching it out to others as well. if someone is interested enough i would give them the rundown tho.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dragontw (24/5/14)

Converted an old school friend today. Gave her an extra evod tank & battery I had laying around as well as a 30ml bottle of my Strawberry Punch Juice . Now I'm off to order her a VV battery and some coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matuka (24/5/14)

I work in the hospitality trade and when guests see me vaping, they are fascinated. Dead easy to convert - must be 30 or 40 that I have convinced to switch. When it comes to being a reborn rooker, Ray Mc Cauly doesn't compete!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

